# small crack in roof



## hero (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi,washed the roof on my 2010 voyager today and noticed a small crack on the passenger side of the high line roof at the back about 10 inches above where the water drains off its about an inch long,looks like its got a dimple.i think it could be a screw from the inside,pushed caravan tacky mastic in it and around it,wasnt there a few weeks back would of noticed it emailed Ash at swifts and my dealer,has anyone else had anything like this before,hope it dont get bigger,cheers Matt


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

I had small hair line stress type cracks on some corner capping on the overcab bed area on my Swift Royale

Swift told me it was in the gelcoat finish (I think I sent them some photos?) 

They sent someone to my house to repair it under warranty, he cut out the gelcoat refilled the area & sprayed it - all outside on my drive

I couldn't see the repair at all when he was finished & all was ok when I sold it 3 years later

Apparently this Swift repair man travelled the UK doing warranty repair jobs ( He drove around in a Swift camper van with all his tools & materials for his weeks work !)


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Matt

I was told by a Swift Franchise yesterday that gelcoat cracks and leaks in the overcab area are common faults. The gelcoat on mine suffered like yours. It was repaired under warranty ... eventually. It is a good idea to take pictures and email them to swift. Good luck. 

Keith


----------



## oldmokey (May 27, 2007)

Go to Auto Trail see thread below

"To all MotorHome owners Stress Fractures in Autotrail Roof"


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Matt

I thought you’d like to know of other things you should look out for on the overcab area of your Voyager after the issue with the bodywork. The side lights leak and hold water so keep an eye on those. Also, if you haven’t opened the window then you should. These stick and eventually tear the seal around the window. My Swift 'van was effected by both. According to an ex-Swift Franchise employee I have spoken to several times Swift use a lot of imported parts from China that are less robust than those you’d find in say a German or French van. 

Cheers 

Keith


----------

